# Smoothing a Bucky skull ala Necrobones.



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I seem to remember running a cross a how-to for smoothing out a Bucky skull. I'm particularly impressed with Necrobnones scarecrow skull. Can anybody hellp me out?

DW


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

What do you mean by smoothing? Do you mean the surface texture, or hiding the cranial cut? 

In the case of the scarecrow, I started with a 2-piece skull from ACC, that doesn't have a cut. The surface texture was just the natural end result of painting it with acrylics and then clear-coating it.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I use the Buckys with the cranial cut.

Corpisying a Bucky I can hide the cut, but when I want a bare bones look  to my Bucky I use auto body putty and sand it down.
However, the color differences between the putty and Bucky are somewhat noticable even after staining.
I am interested in how others here hide the cut.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Necro! I didn't connect that the two-part skull was different from the budget line. Now I remember. It certainly looks a lot better.

BTW, great work on the scarecrow. 

DW


----------

